
ITerm 2: The social terminal - ciscoriordan
http://www.iterm2.com/
======
haberman
That's hilarious. For all the grief April Fools gets for being tired and even
painful, there have been some really great jokes so far this year.

------
mcfunley
It's not even April 1st in my time zone yet and I'm already bored to tears
with this stuff.

------
ndcrandall
Luckily it's April fools, otherwise I'd see a lot of attention seekers in my
feed...

rm -rf / I'm going to do it this time!

------
ahmads
April fools.

------
Geee
No doubt Mark would use this, nice touch. :)

------
greatquux
I can't decide if this is real or fake. :)

------
ipiszy
...............................

